# Help needed to deal with my Dad's bottle collection



## raindog (Jan 7, 2018)

Hello to all bottle collectors! My Dad passed away at 100 years old. He collected bottles for many years in the Florida Keys and the Atlantic states from Virginia to New York. There are probably about 3,000 bottles (it's hard to estimate, since most are stored in boxes, some in Florida and some in Maryland. I do not know much about bottles so I am seeking information on the best way to get the bottles appraised and find out whether there are some suitable for consignment and/or auction.

Although our home in Florida was seriously damaged by Irma, most of the bottles survived. I am cleaning them and beginning to photograph them.

Here are a few photos of bottles. I can enlarge and provide descriptions of anything if it looks interesting.


----------



## Old Wiltshire (Jan 7, 2018)

-

There are some nice looking bottles amongst those you have already photographed.
Certainly worth getting an expert appraisal to sort out those worth putting up for sale or auction.

​


----------



## nhpharm (Jan 8, 2018)

What you have posted so far is a nice grouping of lower to mid-range bottles...definitely marketable through a venue like eBay but nothing so far worth sending to an auction house.


----------



## coreya (Jan 8, 2018)

Those are some pretty bottles! Some are probably 1.00 bottles but there are some that could bring a decent buck. The bottle market along with just about every other collectable has softened over the last eight years. Those gins are nice and there may be a sleeper in the others that we can't make out. Sorry to hear about the home damage we to had to redo our roof because of Irma. Good luck


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 9, 2018)

From what I see there could be some real good ones in the other box's. Good Luck. LEON.


----------



## epackage (Jan 10, 2018)

I agree with NH Pharm, 99% of the pictured are Ebay sellable bottles, no telling what's in the other 2900 without seeing them... Sorry about your dad's passing


----------



## raindog (Jan 11, 2018)

Thank you all for your generous help. I am looking into the EBAY possibility.


----------



## Oldsdigger (Jan 17, 2018)

Raindog,
              That little blue cup next to the ink well is a dosage cup from a Wyeth Medicine bottle from Philadelphia ?


----------



## raindog (Jan 18, 2018)

I suppose it is! I suspect that if the bottle was here, it may not have made it through the storm. However, I still have many (very muddy) bottles to sort through, so we may have the bottle too. Thank you for this information!

A few more bottles photographed:

Bottles in the first photo (just below) are all small, the largest being about 4" tall:



I don't know what the glass object to the far right of the photo below is:



The two demijons in the below photo were loose in the house and still made it through the storm (house is essentially destroyed); I found the amber one in our boat basin:


----------



## raindog (Apr 26, 2018)

Hi Oldsdigger,

In my Dad's collection there is one of these bottles. I just found it today (... still have many more, so many more, to go ...). It lacks the protective ring for the top, so he had placed some tape there to protect from chipping. I removed the tape, but it has left a residue as you can see:


----------



## raindog (Apr 26, 2018)

*More bottles from Dad's collection*


----------

